# I want my photography on shirts, are plastisol transfers an option?



## ericb (Aug 4, 2008)

Okay, I just bought a Hotronix press and I'd like to print my photos on shirts and sell them online. I was hoping Plastisol Transfers would be a good option but I just read something that makes me think this process won't work. Whatever custom heat transfer service I go with is going to need a vector image, right? Or are there companies I can send a photo to and have them create custom transfers from it? Correct me if I'm wrong, I'm driving myself crazy here! lol

If this method does work, can someone point me in the direction of some examples so I can see the quality? I can't seem to find any.

Thanks for any help!

*Edit:* I should also say I'd like to find the highest quality method that involves using my heat press. I will be printing on dark shirts for the most part. I am not considering DTG or Sublimation just yet.


----------



## Aesth1one (Aug 21, 2014)

I honestly think that DTG would be the best option but if you're not going for that I would probably recommend investing in an inkjet printer or if you're willing to spend a bit of money get one of those super crazy printers! 

Good luck, I know I'm not much help but I'm just starting out myself!


----------



## ericb (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks, anyone else have any information that would be helpful?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

ericb said:


> *Edit:* I should also say I'd like to find the highest quality method that involves using my heat press. I will be printing on dark shirts for the most part. I am not considering DTG or Sublimation just yet.


Digital transfers from Stahls. I also had this design printed in plastisol but it didn't look nearly as good.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oyEeqQz_0M


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Would this do? Some feel to it. Custom Heat Transfers | 4-Color Process Heat Transfers | Polyester T-Shirts | Polyester Performance Fabrics | Polyester Tote Bags | Polyester Umbrellas | Iron-On Transfer Paper | Heat Transfer Machines


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

DTG would be the best option.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

DTG is my suggestion.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

DTG may be the "best" way to decorate the shirts you want to make, however, it may not be practical for your business......

The unit cost of DTG may be beyond the price point that works for you.....And if you have receive and ship small quantities frequently, the shipping costs will also "eat away" your profits...

I have no idea of your numbers so this suggestion may also not work.....But take a look at tag runs from Dowling....Bottom right link/image on this page : Custom Designs


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Have you considered printing your own digital transfers with an inkjet or laser printer?


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

sublimation is great for photos, message me maybe I can help. have a nice day uncletee


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

uncletee said:


> sublimation is great for photos, message me maybe I can help. have a nice day uncletee


IMO the feel of 100% polyester and the cost of the blanks makes sublimation a less viable option....


----------



## ericb (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I think inkjet may be the way to go for me. I was doing a little research today and it seems a lot of people use the Epson Workforce printer. There are so many models to choose from. Does anyone have one or know which one is best? I'd like a wide format for sure so that I can use it for other artwork as well.


----------



## jipsee (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi Eric, I noticed you wrote this approx 1.5 years ago & wonder if you've had some luck. Like you, I also want to put my photography on shirts but don't want to buy more equipment. I'd like to upload my photos & have custom transfers made.

That said…did you ever find a quality company to convert your photography into heat transfers that can be applied via a heat press machine?

Any leads would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------

